# Getting Job In NewZealand



## masimshehzad

I regularly apply at Adzuna.

Is it the best job site?

Is Linkedin equally popular?

Whats thebest wayto approach recruiters? emails? Phone?

Which points should I highlight to rectuiters so that they prefer me? 

I am a Non-EU applicant working in a famous firm in UAE


----------



## escapedtonz

Never heard of adzuna.

The usual job sites for NZ are www.seek.co.nz, www.trademe.co.nz and Job Search | Indeed

Yes there are lots of people on LinkedIn but not sure if it's popular for securing work here ?

My personal opinion, but I wouldn't bother with recruiters. I'd look and find the jobs myself and apply myself. 
I was signed up with a recruitment agency for a few months and they were a waste of time. 
Recruiters are only in it for the money and the quicker they can get a person an interview/job offer/recruited the easier it is for them and the quicker they get their fee. If you don't have a visa that allows you to work here they'll place you at the bottom of the priority list. They'll look to find work for the people already here with the right to work first as those people are a better bet, will take less work to find them a job and cost them less money so they make more profit....Remember, the recruiters only get paid when a suitable candidate is introduced to the company, selected for interview, offered/accept a job.
If you do wish to use a recruiter it is easy enough to sign up online and/or via email but you'll have to constantly keep getting in touch with them to make sure they are working for you. Only sign up with one of them as NZ is a small place when it comes to jobs. Signing up with multiple recruiters has the potential for an employer to receive multiple job applications from the same person for the same job and they don't like it....apparently.


----------



## masimshehzad

thanks


----------



## sunilkk

escapedtonz said:


> Never heard of adzuna.
> 
> The usual job sites for NZ are www.seek.co.nz, www.trademe.co.nz and Job Search | Indeed
> 
> Yes there are lots of people on LinkedIn but not sure if it's popular for securing work here ?
> 
> My personal opinion, but I wouldn't bother with recruiters. I'd look and find the jobs myself and apply myself.
> I was signed up with a recruitment agency for a few months and they were a waste of time.
> Recruiters are only in it for the money and the quicker they can get a person an interview/job offer/recruited the easier it is for them and the quicker they get their fee. If you don't have a visa that allows you to work here they'll place you at the bottom of the priority list. They'll look to find work for the people already here with the right to work first as those people are a better bet, will take less work to find them a job and cost them less money so they make more profit....Remember, the recruiters only get paid when a suitable candidate is introduced to the company, selected for interview, offered/accept a job.
> If you do wish to use a recruiter it is easy enough to sign up online and/or via email but you'll have to constantly keep getting in touch with them to make sure they are working for you. Only sign up with one of them as NZ is a small place when it comes to jobs. Signing up with multiple recruiters has the potential for an employer to receive multiple job applications from the same person for the same job and they don't like it....apparently.


Hi Escapedtonz,

Do you believe that it is better to approach recruitment agency especially when we are new to New Zealand and visit on Job Search Visa as it is critical to get a job on priority? Also, could you please suggest some better recruitment agencies and do we need to pay them to help us in getting a job or the employers will pay them once we are selected?


----------



## escapedtonz

sunilkk said:


> Hi Escapedtonz,
> 
> Do you believe that it is better to approach recruitment agency especially when we are new to New Zealand and visit on Job Search Visa as it is critical to get a job on priority? Also, could you please suggest some better recruitment agencies and do we need to pay them to help us in getting a job or the employers will pay them once we are selected?


All depends on your industry and the number of vacancies available. I'm not the best person to ask in regards to recruitment agencies. They do very little in my opinion unless you are a dead cert. I had one once but sacked them after a couple months and did it myself. They just weren't doing their job. 
Never ever pay a recruiter. 
They earn their money by means of commission from the companies who they are working for. They filter through all the applicants and potential employees and only present the ones that are suitable and in return they are paid a fee. If one of those people are subsequently employed they will earn a fixed fee or a % of the agreed salary. Lucrative business if you know what you are doing. In my experience the agents try to fill those vacancies taking the least amount of time possible to maximise their return. They aren't likely to spend hours and hours trying to find you a job. They don't work for you and aren't paid by you. They work for the companies with the vacancies.

I'm unable to suggest any. I only have experience of a couple and they usually specialise in certain industries.

If you look at job adverts on Seek you may see that the job application goes to an agent and not directly to the company. You could just get in touch directly.

Once again - DO NOT pay anything to a recruiter. If they are asking for your bank account details or payments - it's a scam.


----------



## sunilkk

escapedtonz said:


> All depends on your industry and the number of vacancies available. I'm not the best person to ask in regards to recruitment agencies. They do very little in my opinion unless you are a dead cert. I had one once but sacked them after a couple months and did it myself. They just weren't doing their job.
> Never ever pay a recruiter.
> They earn their money by means of commission from the companies who they are working for. They filter through all the applicants and potential employees and only present the ones that are suitable and in return they are paid a fee. If one of those people are subsequently employed they will earn a fixed fee or a % of the agreed salary. Lucrative business if you know what you are doing. In my experience the agents try to fill those vacancies taking the least amount of time possible to maximise their return. They aren't likely to spend hours and hours trying to find you a job. They don't work for you and aren't paid by you. They work for the companies with the vacancies.
> 
> I'm unable to suggest any. I only have experience of a couple and they usually specialise in certain industries.
> 
> If you look at job adverts on Seek you may see that the job application goes to an agent and not directly to the company. You could just get in touch directly.
> 
> Once again - DO NOT pay anything to a recruiter. If they are asking for your bank account details or payments - it's a scam.


Thank You for the details mate.


----------



## Sherwood Botsford

Linked in is worthless.

Getting a job offer, unless you are on one of the skill shortage lists means they have to advertise locally first, so there is no point in asking until an ad as been up for X days. I don't know the value for X. I think here in Canada X is between 6 and 12 weeks.


----------



## bali_suruchi

Hi Dear,

I Live in Australia and I generally use Gumtree.

So, I'm not sure it works in UAE or not but it gives me good results.

Thanks!


----------



## karanvirsingh

Try Seek.co.nz, trademe jobs, facebook jobs, neighborly for doing your research and applying for jobs.


----------

